# backyard with holes



## mysteryscribe (Nov 1, 2006)

on another forum all these holga shots are showing up.  I dont have one but I thought I would give it a try.  I leaned a couple of things already this is a first attempt.  It was with a cheap 127 bell and howel p&s and some bulk 35mm film.  I over sharpened it sorry.;.

Im going to try again this afternoon with my revere see it is better.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2006)

Ha! I like the effect here. It doesn't look like a Holga shot, per se, but I like the holes, as well as the tone.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Nov 1, 2006)

I have it shot again with a different 120 camera that should be a bit sharper.  I also used a shorter piece of film and taped down both ends hoping to do away with some of the sag.  We shall see....


----------

